# My first Schwinn Build



## JimRoy (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabers,  A friend of mine gave me a 48 Schwinn straight bar and a pair of fenders a week ago for helping him on a few of his projects.  When I got it home I grabbed a few parts laying around the shop and this is what I have so far.  I should have it completed  in a couple of weeks. Please stay tuned.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2018)

the Cabe word police would like to speak to you about your use of the term restoration.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2018)

I like the style of your Schwinn *Resurrection. 

*   Got a paint scheme picked out yet?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2018)

I believe that would be a refurbish rather than restore. For a restoration you would either need to repaint or chrome those wheels depending on the model you are building and change the tires to appropriate for the model as well. Restore, by definition, means to return to original condition. I look forward to see what you do with this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the education guys. JimRoy


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jul 17, 2018)

Cool build man! I'd ride it


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 17, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I like the style of your Schwinn *Resurrection. View attachment 839610*   Got a paint scheme picked out yet?



Sage green and red.


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 17, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I like the style of your Schwinn *Resurrection. View attachment 839610*   Got a paint scheme picked out yet?





GTs58 said:


> I like the style of your Schwinn *Resurrection. View attachment 839610*   Got a paint scheme picked out yet?



Sage green and red.


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm making progress on the Schwinn.  Please stay tuned. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## videoranger (Jul 26, 2018)

The deep fenders look cool on that straight bar. I'll bet you're having fun.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 26, 2018)

Good looking FATTY-wheeled bicycle JR!!   skpc


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 26, 2018)

love those fenders


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 26, 2018)

videoranger said:


> The deep fenders look cool on that straight bar. I'll bet you're having fun.



Tons. Should be ready in a week


----------



## JimRoy (Aug 1, 2018)

Getting close. Should be done this weekend.  All parts are Schwinn.   I will post more pictures when done.  JimRoy


----------



## johnboy (Aug 2, 2018)

I really like it, and nice work modifying those rear fender braces.


----------



## Ed Minas (Aug 2, 2018)

You knocked it out of the park.  What a beauty.  Strong work!


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 2, 2018)

love the color combo ,nice work


----------



## JimRoy (Aug 4, 2018)

All done...  Except for the kickstand.  Not bad for starting the project on July 16th.  Thanks to Danny the Schwinn Freak for helping with the parts.  Next up - 1938 Western Flyer.  After that, I’m shifting my focus to building a motor bike.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 5, 2018)

Well Done, JimRoy! Always enjoy your resto-reso-refurbo-rations! Madskilz!!


----------



## Scribble (Aug 9, 2018)

She's a looker for sure, love the color palette you went with.


----------

